# Datatable und der Zurückbutton



## Marcel1234 (15. Mrz 2010)

Hi!

Mein Problem ist folgendes:
Ich habe ein Datatable und kann diese auch wunderbar sortieren. Jetzt lasse ich mir die Details meines ersten Eintrags anzeigen. Soweit so gut. Jetzt benutzte ich aber den "Zurück"-Button des Browsers und komme wieder zu meiner Liste, allerdings ist diese jetzt unsortiert. Wenn ich mir jetzt wieder die Details eines Eintrages anzeigen lasse, werden die Details von einem anderen Eintragen angezeigt (schneinbar der der vorher an dieser Stelle stand, rein Index-technisch)

Hat einer von euch ne Idee wie ich am besten die Sortierung beim Zurückgehen beibehalten kann oder wenigstens das Model wieder in "Einklang" mit der View bringen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Gruß


----------



## Antoras (16. Mrz 2010)

Alle wichtigen Daten zur Session dazu speichern und beim nächsten Request wieder laden. Bei einer Liste mit Daten natürlich nur den Index abspeichern und nicht gleich eine ganze Kopie dar Liste - gilt natürlich nur wenn die Daten der Liste nicht durch eine andere Session verändert werden können und die alten Zustände bei dar vorhergehenden Session noch gültig bleiben müssen. Dann musst du je nach Größe der zu speichernden Daten entscheiden ob das die im RAM liegen lassen kannst oder ob Serialisierung mehr bringen würde.


----------



## Marcel1234 (16. Mrz 2010)

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass das Problem der Cache des Browsers ist.
Im Cache wird zwar die letzte Seite gespeichert, allerdings ohne Änderungen die durch irgendwelche AJAX Funktionalitäten gemacht wurden. 
Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie man diese Änderungen in den Cache bekommt?


----------



## Marcel1234 (18. Mrz 2010)

Ich hab jetzt einfach das Caching deaktiviert, dh jedes mal wenn der Zurück - Button gedrückt wird, wird die Seite neu angefordert. Die Sortierung is dann leider futsch, aber wenigstens sind die Daten konsitent.


----------



## JanHH (20. Mrz 2010)

Vielleicht hilft es, die Sortierung nicht über ajax zu realisieren, sondern über ein normales form-submit?


----------

